

Ask HN: What can you add to this grassroots innovation directory? - emit_time_n3rgy
http://www.phibetaiota.net/2010/07/design-for-the-other-90-exhibit-%E2%80%9Cmicro-giving%E2%80%9D-global-needs-index-to-connect-rich-to-poorfullfill-global-to-local-requests/

======
emit_time_n3rgy
I have been gradually adding innovations to this list and have covered a lot
of territory. I think it would be cool to see an innovation supermarket online
that listed every one of these kinds of innovations to be available for
purchase/distribution. I would appreciate anyone who has further awareness of
products to be added to this list. Perhaps I will eventually post a wiki for
this somewhere.

